# Merry Christmas everyone!!!



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of our members here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And to you and yours Maryellen, all of them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MERRY CHRISTMAS,!!! (Aren't we politically correct, lol)


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Realizing that we are all GODS children and in the spirit of peace and goodwill towards all men, I would be amiss if I did not wish my Hebrew brethren a Happy Hanukkah, which starts tomorrow at sundown. 

***Happy Hanukkah***

also

***Happy Kwanzaa*** as well.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Merry Xmas


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy Holidays,Everyone!!!


----------

